
Alphabet's Pichai says contact tracing meaningful if only 10% to 20% opt-in - praveenscience
https://www.phonearena.com/news/pichai-explains-how-google-and-apple-teamed-up-to-fight-coronavirus_id124839
======
apolymath
Fascism at its finest

